# PLOTS question



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Anybody know how much $$/acre landowners recieve for putting their land into PLOTS?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

See PLOTS topic below in Pheasant Hunting

tsodak wrote, (and he knows):


> They range from throw in acres to 50 cents an acre all the way up to $34 dollars an acre in a few select areas of the state. Some are simply for access, others actually rent the ground similiar to CRP and open the access at the same time.


It is a good program that I would encourage other landowners to try. I have native sod that gets $8 an acre and I threw in another 380 that gets no payment. The $8 gives me roughly pasture rent without grazing it, and people have a place to enjoy. If you let people hunt anyway, PLOTS takes the bother out of people asking permission, and it adds something to your community at no inconvience to you. Win-Win.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Interesting, I dont really know much about the program.


----------

